# 220g Build



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Setting up a new 220g at my office next week and will be posting pictures and looking for advice along the way. 
The tank is 
 220g 72x24x30 with a maple stand and canopy and glass lids. As of now I have 100#'s of lace rock and 200#'s of aragonite sand coming for the tank. May need more rock may not use all the sand.
The equipment is as follows 
 Two Fluval FX6 which will also be loaded with matrix, chemipure, and purigen. Two 500w Aquatop titanium heaters with thermostats, Two Fluval Aquasky LED lights and Fluval dual timer, a battery back up capable air pump which will push two disk shaped air stones, a Gen three Hydor Koralia 1950, digital and glass thermometers, and grounding probe.
 That's pretty much everything other than the maintenance stuff, test kits, python etc. So of course now comes the hard part of trying to figure out what to actually stock the tank with other than rocks and water. Have gone through the hap and peacock route, large mbuna tank, and well obviously leaning towards tangs since this is where I will be posting this. So then becomes the real challenge. I have kept some of the tangs before randomly here and there, gobies, fronts, calvus, etc but have never had a tank this large and am quite stuck on making the final decision for stocking. I love tropheus, color, shape, personality, but definitely want to keep something else with them, don't know if that's possible since it is a large tank. Well anyways its empty now so suggestions are always welcome. as soon as I can figure out the posting pictures thing they will be up.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

OK here's what is here so far. Glass and the remainder will be delivered Monday.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Looks good so far, but I am not an air-pump airstone user. If you like then fine, but to me, not much use and causes other issues.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

What other issues can the air stones cause. The circuit the tank is on is on a 500kw diesel generator but I like to have double back ups and is mainly to help with surface agitation in the event of a prolonged outage. Was also looking at running the Koralia on a battery back up system as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Are you sure you meant a 500 KW generator? We have a whole house 12 KW propane generator and it supplies everything including all the tanks, filters, etc.

I understand the purpose of the battery back up air pump and don't see a problem with it though the air stones will probably run it down quicker.

Very nice looking stand and canopy, the color is awesome!

I think a 500W heater is overkill let alone two 500W heaters. I currently have a 300W Hydor ETH on my 220G though I haven't used it the last year since the canister filters, glass canopy and room temperature do just fine to keep the tank at 76F and in the winter I've been keeping the house at 74F to avoid having to use too many heaters in all my tanks.

I assume in the 1st pic that is egg crate (lighting grid) in the corner? I initially used it in my 220G tank but found the fish uncovered it daily and it is not recommended too often any more. Just place your rocks carefully and directly on the glass and then add the substrate.

I highly recommend doing a Fishless Cycling method to prepare the tank for fish. You can find the instructions in the link in my signature.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Welcome to C-F!!!
> 
> Are you sure you meant a 500 KW generator? We have a whole house 12 KW propane generator and it supplies everything including all the tanks, filters, etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely meant 500kw







that's a 6 foot pallet for size reference and the bollards are approx. 4 foot tall.

Weather here can get chilly and the tank will be on an exterior wall near two windows, but not receiving and direct sunlight, I may not need both heaters but if one goes out I would hate for temps to plummet. I bought the egg crate incase but am not 100% on it and will more than likely leave it out and like you said place rocks directly on the glass and then add substrate. And I will absolutely be doing a fishless cycle. especially since I can't quite figure out what to put into the tank yet anyways.


----------



## Larry R (Jan 24, 2017)

I envy you...but how will you get work done if your looking at your fish all day???


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Jmatte said:


> What other issues can the air stones cause.


The bursting bubbles, in an African tank, sprays lime, sodium Bicarbonate, salts, ect everywhere. Onto the glass canopy, outside of the tank, ect. 
I prefer a PH moving the surface of the water, or a re-directed filter outlet.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, that is one big unit there!! Thanks for the info, sometimes we add/lose digits when typing.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah no worries. I surely have added or subtracted a few digits myself here and there. Figured the picture would do the unit justice, it truly is massive. Holds 900 gallons of diesel. Luckily I will be getting paid to take care of this tank and it will be part of getting work done. Luckily for them it is not in my working office so I will be able to get some stuff done here and there. So I'll keep the pics coming if anyone is wanting to see anything in more detail please let me know. Will have more pictures Monday once glass arrives. But in the mean time again suggestions on stocking this thing are welcome. Not saying I will def go that way I am just at a total loss on this thing.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Take a look at some of the articles in the Cichlid Library for either the Frontosa or Tropheus Corners for member submitted articles on either of these species just to get some basic ideas.

You also might try a forum Search for member Razzo in the Tanganyika forum as he loved his Frontosa and has kept some mixed Tang tanks with excellent results.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Seeing as how you mentioned Tropheus, I personally would go with a group of around 36 of one type (whichever you like the look of) and a pair of gobies.
If you wanted to add something else to the tank you could add a group of Petros, 12 or more would be a good start.
If it was mine, I might even try a group of 14-16 black bee jumbo Cyps instead of Petros and around 36 Ikola or Duboisi Maswa.
I would still add a pair of Gobies.

I want to add that I have tried cyps with Trophs and it didn't work out well. But I believe that if they are brought up together as small fish they would do much better.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Yeah I will definitely look into the cyps and Petros. And yes I absolutely love the gobies, had some years ago and still my favorite fish.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Tanks finally here. Now to paint the back, wash the rock, wash the sand, and start putting this monster together.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok so it too an entire 2 days with all the interuptions but other than moving an artifical plant around I'm done, for now. we painted the back Monday and got it set on the stand as well as washing all the rock. Called it a night and got going this morning.

I hate washing sand but was worth it in the end. 









Stacking Rocks, couldn't bring myself not to use the egg crate. 









Then all that washed sand went in and turned the water on after a quick trip to lowes to buy a new faucet that the python would fit on. Installed that and water time









And literally 2 minutes after full. Why all those hours spent washing sand was worth it. 









And just for size. I'm 6'2" 270#









Enjoy and I will post some pics under the stand tomorrow. Time to get home.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking great and you got a lot done!


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Nice so far, now comes the waiting (cycling).


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah the dreaded wait. I'll be adding some bio from two tanks I've had running at home for years now and help things along a bit and then test test test until it gets right.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Well as luck would have it the person that signs my checks has decided that the tank needs slower moving fish and that fronts are too slow. So its now on to a South American tank


----------

